# [Koboldquest] Prologue: Tunnel patrol duty



## Krug (Oct 24, 2004)

There you are, the remnants of hatchling #157. You have managed to survive the 12 years to near adulthood, after all the other hatchlings in your 'litter' had met with death by various means. Mohikor, died at the hands of goblin raiders; Ingatz blew herself up while mixing up an alchemical substance. X'ix choked on an overdry elfish wafer; they and all your other 'hatchmates' had gradually perished. 

But you knew your group was special, the remaining seven (and nine heads) of you. _(The PC Party and Serk, a female kobold scout.)_ As standard for your group, you had been assigned guard duty in tunnel #2341, one of the myriad tunnels of your tribe which you were assigned to patrol.

Except that the tunnel was strangely silent. Kobold miners would traditionally use their tail slaps to communicate to each other that all was well. Now it seemed that the two miners assigned to #2341 had not been... slapping their tails much. Was it yet another industrial accident? Had one of them slammed a pick where they were not supposed to? Were those nasty goblins about again? 

Whatever the reason, you had been assigned to find out, which was preferable to giant lizard dropping duty. (The other choce)

As you passed the spiked ball trap another of your tribe had put up, being careful not to trigger it,  you are quite near the end of the tunnel, about 80' away. It was cold, and dark, but then, so was everything in this part of the Underdark. Serk, a ranger, muttered to herself. There was a certain smell present, like rotting flesh mixed with mint, that your sensitive noses picked out. She otherwise seemed bored. You had seen circumstances like these often. "Maybe they just got drunk on mouldbrew," she said, yawning. 

_Let me know marching order. You may place Serk as you wish, otherwise I'll assume she's at the front. The tunnel is about 10' wide. Dweibolds please indicate which head is speaking by (H1) or (H2).  No meta-gaming please._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*Lok-Nar, male zweibold fighter 1*

*Lok-Nar proudly stepped up in front, or as close to the front as Nah'l and Miki would let them.  _They aren't very ambi-ambo-_ _Ambishness, dolt!_,  Nar chastisted Lok mentally.  Lok always got words wrong, not like Nar.  _They're not very ambishness.  They don't want the queen's favor.  I do.  Then I'll get tasty food, and prisoners to torture..._ _And you'll be eaten alive by a giant lizard if you don't keep your eyes front!_ Nar snarled again, jerking Lok out of his reverie.*

"We'll take the front.  If they're not drunk, then we can smash what drank them!" Lok said proudly.  Nar smacked his hand into his forehead, then returned to gripping their heavy flail.  The hand cannon was loaded, but firing it in the tunnels was usually a Bad Idea, so Lok always waited to fire until Nar told him to.  "Or we can just scare them if they've fallen down drunk," Nar pointed out with his "impeccable logic."


----------



## Diirk (Oct 24, 2004)

"I'll guard the rear incase of ambush," Miki offers. "If something is hiding in these tunnels we don't want them sneaking up and making a snack out of our... less martially trained... hatch-mates *snicker*"

_Of course chances are if we run into anything it will be infront of us and those oafs at the front can take care of it... no sense risking my neck over some fool miners._ Miki offers a toothy grin and moves to the rear, acting alert, eyes scanning every little nook and cranny and brandishing his longsword threateningly. _I wonder if we could get away with wandering off somewhere then reporting in later that they tripped and broke their necks or something... probably not. Ah well, at least this gets us out of the mines, I suppose._


----------



## The Baron (Oct 24, 2004)

Kadan wastes no time responding, talking while he loads and winds up his crossbow.  "I may not be martially trained, but my worth will be proven."  Kadan accents this with a twang as the loading mechanism on a crossbow sets into place.

"However... The fact that I am without armor means I would be most effective in the middle of the group where my more "martially trained" brothers and sisters can get hit fi-  I mean, protect me."  Kadan slinks towards a location in the middle, of the group, a hint of a grin visible through his robe hood.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 24, 2004)

Taden looked around carefully, then down to his badger, Target. They exchanged nods, and then he announced in a strangely brave way, "I um...me think I be best in the middle. Very middle..." he trailed off, then spoke quietly, "Target, you want go in front of me?" he nodded, "We be safest there and stay out of way of...nasty things."

He was, of course, not refering to Goblins, but to that green mold that grew sometimes. He didn't trust it. It probably ate Kobolds and that was the real reason for all the problems...at least in the middle he'd not be eaten first or last.


----------



## Krug (Oct 25, 2004)

As you proceed further down the tunnel, there's an overpowering smell of rotting meat. About 30' later, you spy a corpse of the kobold miner, or what's left of it. The entire lower half is gone. You're still too far to see exactly what did it. "Oh dear," says Serk, realising it isn't mouldbrew that's responsible for the silence. The tunnel ends about 50' away from the front of the party, and you spy the back of the other kobold miner. He seems to be looking through a large hole in the wall about 3' in radius... and then you realise the kobold blood on the ground of the tunnel behind the rather still body. The body jerks forward, like a rag doll being dragged. "S... something is trying to pull it through the hole!" says Serk. 

_Still waiting for Ferrix and Lefferts to state their positions._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

"Get out here, you coward!" Lok cries loudly, trying to startle the creature in dropping the body.  "We have something for you, a nice flail to sink into your ugly head!" Nar adds.  Lok-Nar's blood sings with the thrill of potential combat.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 26, 2004)

Zort catches up to the rest of his hatchling and takes a position
just behind the leaders. He tries to look past the leaders to see if
he can see what has grabbed the miner or if there is any sign of
any other missing kobolds.


----------



## The Baron (Oct 26, 2004)

Kadan crouches next to Lok-Nar, closing an eye as he aims his crossbow toward the cavern hole.

"Yesss, let's see what's ya got - besides that body, I mean."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Taden stayed back. Not that he was afraid or anything. Of course not! He was...guarding. Yes. Guarding the others while they performed other duties. Deciding it was for some reason a good idea, he assisted the others in taunting, "Um...uh...YEAH! You come out and stop eating un-tastey Kobold!"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2004)

Nah'l had his scythe hefted between his two heads, the blade swinging jovially left and right.  The left head was shaking, agitated at the pandering weakness of his hatchling-kin, right head was trying to whisper to get left heads attention to get him to focus on the situation ahead only to start following the swinging of the scythe blade, mesmerized by it.  Left head hissed at right head, right head hissed at left head and then they both turned over their center shoulder and hissed at their kin who kept to the middle of the group, attempting to bolster their own confidence with petty comments of guarding the rear or somesuch things.

Right head and left head had no such lack of confidence.  Nah'l continued forward, almost bumping into Lok-Nar and right head and left turned, grinning, and both arms reached in mirror fashion for the scythe.


----------



## Diirk (Oct 26, 2004)

"Well I guess we know what happened to them now," Miki offers. "Any chance we can just seal off the tunnel and return to report our success? No? Well I guess not." Miki sighs.

_We need something to lure it out of its hole if we want to do anything about it. I wonder if it wants something fresher..._Miki eyes Kadan surrepticiously and snickers. _While amusing, the repercussions most likely wouldn't be pleasant._


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2004)

Lok-Nar's shout seems to have some effect. The jerky pulling of the kobold corpse halts. There's a scurrying sound. 

Suddenly a caterpillar like creature bursts out of the hole, rushing towards you. The smell of rancid meat is now even greater, as its 10' long segmented body rushes out of the tunnel. Eight tentacles protude from its head, growing directly from behind its tooth-filled maw and clacking mandibles. Evidently, it didn't like interruptions to its meal.

Besides it, also scurrying out of the hole, are two gigantic centipede like creatures. All three overgrown insect-like creatures seem quite intent on charging towards you and adding to their feast. 

_Initiative: Nah'l, Taden, Lok-Nar, Kadan, badger, Centipede1, Centipede2, Miki, Zort, Serk, Carrion Crawler

C is the Carrion Crawler, whose latter half is still on the other side of the hole. red k is the small half-eaten kobold. Small c are the centipedes. Each square is 5'.
_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

*Lok-Nar, Zweibold fighter 1*

*Lok-Nar looks delighted at the apperanced of some monsters to slay, and heedlessly charges forward, prepared to turn one of the centipedes into goo.*

"Die, die, die!!!!" Lok-Nar howls as he tries to slam his flail down on the critter.  

[OOC - Full charge at centipede in direct line with Lok-Nar.  +6 to attack, AC 15 until next round, 1d10+4/19-20/x2 Bludgeoning damage.]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

"EEE! Kill it! Kiiiiill it!!!" Taden yelped and panicked. Green! Lots of green! And with teeth! Taden had been right all along! His form of panic was to get the small bow out, and let loose an arrow at one of the centipedes.

((...this is, of course, assuming the creatures are in some form green. Even if its just a little mold.  Just attacking the nearest centipede with the bow. As for the badger, Target, he'll stay close to Taden.))


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2004)

Left head looks to right head, right head looks to left head, and then Nah'l says in stereo, "let's get it!"  And with a stereo roar, the scythe is up and in motion as Nah'l charges the tentacled crawler thingy.









*OOC:*


Rage, Str 22, Con 18, hp 14, ac 16, charge +9 melee scythe (2d4+9, 20/x4)


----------



## Diirk (Oct 26, 2004)

_How troublesome,_ Miki thought and sighed. _Oh well, maybe we'll get a reward for this! Mmmmm, treasure..._

(OOC: Assuming Lok'Nar charges to Q2 and Nah'l to R3 from their posts... Miki will double move to P3 so he's in a position to do something next round.)


----------



## The Baron (Oct 26, 2004)

"One thing is for certain.  Something is going to die."

Kadan moves forward after the bruisers charge but with less zeal.  He makes sure to keep a few bodies between him and the tentacled beast as he attempts to line up a clean shot.  

With a twang, Kadan fires off a bolt.

(OOC: Moving forward 30' and looking for a clean shot.  If all the creatures are engaged in melee I shoot at the carrion crawler. +3 1d8/19-20)


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

A little slowly, Zort realizes there is a battle going on.

He waits for an opening that won't be too risky.


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2004)

Nah'l charges forward, his scythe slashing in the air. The blade flies through the air and crashes into the centipede, slicing a huge chunk out of it. You think you see bits of kobold emerge from the stomach. It doesn't go down, however.

"EEE! Kill it! Kiiiiill it!!!" Taden's arrow flies over his comrades, hits the ceiling and drops down in front of one of Centipede2, which looks curiously at it. _There is some green on the carrion crawler, btw... _

Lok-Nar charges forward, his flail drawn. "Die, die, die!!!!" he shouts. The flail slams into the head of the centipede, unleashing a whole load of goo as it spews out. 

Kadan's fires his bolt, which flies right between Lok-Nar's heads and brushes the side of the tentacled crawler, drawling more ichor. It seems surprised to meet resistance.

The badger growls but does not take any action.

The centipede facing Nah'l attempts to strike the barbarian, but the barbarian dodges the treacherous jaws of the insect.

Miki and Zort move behind the rest.

Serk screams in panic and fires a shot from her light crossbow at the carrion crawler, but it strikes the wall above it. 

The carrion crawler steps forward, revealing its bloated body. It's tentacles slashing at Lok-Nar. (8 tentacles attack) Only one of them hits the Zweibold though, injecting a paralytic venom. Lok-Nar shudders briefly.... and shakes off the effects, feeling like the time he stood up and smashed his head against a low ceiling, but still standing! The crawler appears disturbed at this. Nobody has managed to resist it's venom before, or its attacks before!

_OOC: Sheehsh... Eight rolls and only one roll above 10(18) and a 16 for the saving throw!_

As the Crawler's full form emerges, two more centipedes come out behind it. Evidently, it has lots of friends. 

_Beginning Round 2_

_I made a mistake so centipede 2 is still around. So there were 4 centipedes, now 3. One of them is on the wall on square S3.

The carrion crawler is severely wounded._


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

Zort moves up and examines the miners body - spear out, just in case.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Taden: Do you want the badger to do anything?_




((Nope, he'll just stay next to Taden for now...not exactly a fighter. Sorry haven't put his stats up just yet. I will force myself to!))


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2004)

_Sorry Zort I made the post before I saw your reply. Moved you just behind Nah'l._

Taden's badger growls as it watches the melee, eager for some action, even if it some insectoid-like creature!


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Sorry Zort I made the post before I saw your reply. Moved you just behind Nah'l._




That's Ok. I kind of meant that first post to explain why Zort was so low in
the initiative order.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

"Ha, you think that hurt?  That barely tickled. Let's see how you like it.  Here's our tentacles, try them on for size!" Lok-Nar says, deep in the throes of battle and feeling little pain.  He attempts to squish the carrion crawler into messier goo.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 27, 2004)

*OOC:*


 tentacled crawly thing referred to the carrion crawler, not the centipede actually


----------



## Krug (Oct 27, 2004)

_Oops. Changed. _


----------



## The Baron (Oct 27, 2004)

"A tougher beast than I expected.  And look at all his cute little friends.  No matter."

Kadan casually takes a step forward and pulls out a small piece of paper from his robe with his left hand, his right hand still gripping tightly to his crossbow.  He softly speaks a few words as his eyes scan the scroll.

The scroll glows an eerie light as the words seem to unravel from the page, eventually disappearing.  A bolt of purple energy manifest in front of Kadan and flies towards its crawling target.

(OOC: 5 foot step forward, draw scroll of magic missle, cast scroll at the carrion crawler if it's still alive, if not then at an injured centipede.  If neither of those are an option, then at the closest centipede.)


----------



## Diirk (Oct 27, 2004)

Miki eyes the melee with trepidatoon, but edges forward into the fray. _Not that I care for them, mind. But if there's deaths here, questions will be asked, and my reward might not be so big._

(OOC: 5' step and attack carrion crawler.. if its dead by then, then move in to attack a centipede if I can. ac19, +4 to hit, 1d6+1 damage.)


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 27, 2004)

Zort waits for an opening to stick one of the bugs.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Taden did his best to compose himself. So he'd missed. It could have been worse! He could have hit one of the others! And then the green thing would have one less to eat before getting to him...

((Shooting bow at one of the new centipedes(if I'm crazy and read things wrong, then targetting the carrion crawler)))


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2004)

_Bump... or will assume Nah'l continues attacking the Crawler if I don't get a response by tom..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

OOC - He's a barbarian.  Attacking an opponent until it's messily dead is kind of their forte...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Right head says "Ie! One more time," with left head following up with a "Ie!" and the scythe swinging once more in at the carrion crawler.


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2004)

Nahl's shout of "Ie!" proves fruitful as his scythe slices the crawler in half. It's continue to amble about in it's death throes, knocking loose dirt and earth. 

Taden's arrow flies through the air and this time his shot proves more accurate, impaling a centipede but not killing it.

Lok-Nar steps over the fallen carrion crawler and smashes the emerging centipede with his flail, plastering it on the wall.

Kadan takes out his scroll and a bolt flies through the air, striking the centipede that Taden had attacked. The insect falls to the ground dead. 

The centipede in front of Nah'l strikes at him viciously, but can't penetrate the Zweibold's tough skin. 

Miki takes a step forward and slashes at the lone remaining centipede, segmenting the creature. 

_Combat over. Well done! Each of you gets 280 xp._

Serk barks. "You guys didn't leave anything for me!" The kobold remains stuck in the hole.

Zort examines the miner still in the tunnel and doesn't find anything particularly interesting. The wound marks on the lower half of its body resemble the teeth of the carrion crawler's, and various red welts, presumably from the centipedes are on its body. 

Serk bounces on her heels. "The Queen will be pleased to hear of our victory!" Which is true, after all Kobolds are fond of running off at any signs of melee.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

*Lok-Nar gives a mighty cry of victory.*

"That was fun indeed! Wonder if there's any more where they came from?" Lok-Nar wonders.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 29, 2004)

Good question, why don't you check? asks Zort.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

Taden smiled proudly for having done something, and toed his way carefully forward. He still kept a good distance from the green creature, eyeing the situation. Hearing Lok-Nar and Zort, Taden nodded, "Yes yes...you go check!"

...he hadn't survived this long from those evil green Kobold eating things by being the one to check.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

"Right, then I'll go check," Lok says cheefully.  "Yes, because we're gluttons for punishment..." Nar adds cynically, as the zweibold enters the hole looking for more nasties, or even shiny things!


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 29, 2004)

Zort thinks to himself That worked better than I expected.


----------



## The Baron (Oct 29, 2004)

Kadan chuckles quietly as he pulls out a bolt and loads up his crossbow.  He then makes his way over to the splattered and mangled crawlies.  

"Beautiful, isn't it?  Oblivion everywhere."

Kadan crouches next to a centipede, staring at it for a few moments.  He then reaches out and yanks hard on a leg, removing it from the body with a squish and a crack.  He pops the leg in his mouth and proceeds to chew.

"Beautiful.  _And_ tasty," says Kadan, his comments punctuated by the crunch of his munching.


----------



## Diirk (Oct 29, 2004)

Miki sheaths his sword and stands around with a bored expression on his face watching the others, as he daydreams of wealth and power. He's cunning tho, and knows until those things arrive, he'd do well to mask his ambition.


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2004)

Lok sticks his head through the hole where the crawler emerged after moving away the half-eaten kobold. He sees a rather large cavern with no visible exit. Two human-sized skeletons lie on the floor to one side of the cave. The cave is about 40' wide and roughly circular in shape.

"Maybe we should turn back," says Serk. "We survived one encounter and... that's already a record for us, isn't it?"


----------



## The Baron (Oct 29, 2004)

Kadan glares at Serk as he slowly chews and then swallows the last of his treat. 

"Actually, I think it would prove most prudent if our 'scout' led the way.  And I think you know where we're going."

Kadan turns and steps towards Lok-Nar and the hole.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

"Couple of skeletons in there, could be worth a look. Aye, and we're more than a match for anything down here," Lok-Nar says with a pair of greedy grins.


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2004)

"Um..." says Serk. "I'll... go look. And how can you eat that???" She seems more optimistic after Lok-Nar's words and approaches the hole, stepping through. She looks around the darkness but doesn't dare approach the skeletons, waiting for the rest of the group.


----------



## Diirk (Oct 30, 2004)

Miki waits for the dweibolds to lead the way. _Serk seems alot more sensible then the rest of my hatchmates_ he notes. _No sense in taking risks when there's so many people willing to take them for you..._


----------



## The Baron (Oct 30, 2004)

Kadan follows Serk over to the hole.  He watches Serk enter.

"Well, Serk still seems to be moving.  Should be safe for the rest of us."

Kadan straps his crossbow to his back and pulls out his club.  He then clambers through the whole into the cavern beyond.  He eyes the skeletons.

"Any of you got anything on ya.  Or in ya?"

Kadan speaks a few quiet words and moves his hands in a few quick motions.  

(OOC: Casting detect magic and examining the skeleton.


----------



## Lefferts (Oct 30, 2004)

Zort follows Kadan and Serk into the other cave and looks around
with interest at the skeletons and surroundings.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

Nah'l pants a slight bit from the exertion of turning the carrion crawler into a mess on the floor.  Right head says "it's dead," to left head, who responds, "you sure?"  Right head looks again at the crawler, then to left head, "I think so," to which left head shrugs his shoulder and they heft the scythe over the center shoulder and proceed to follow Lok-Nar and the others into the cave.  Trying to push some of the little ones forward if they are dallying.


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2004)

The kobolds enter the room, with Nah'l shoving Serk forward. The cave is largely non-descript, being roughly 40'. The crawler and centipedes appear to have been trapped here after the cave-in. The skeletons look roughly man-sized, though it could be orcs or hobgoblins as far as you know. Shreds of cloth lie around the cave. The kobold miner had been half-dragged into the cave lacks a head now.

"Allright there's nothing l-l-lets go," says Serk.

_OOC: The characters whose names are in bold should mouse over the parts below._

*Kadan*: 



Spoiler



Your detect magic fails to reveal anything magical on the skeletons.



*Zort, Kadan*: 



Spoiler



You notice that there appears to be several holes at various parts of the cavern wall, freshly dug and then covered up again.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 1, 2004)

Miki enters the cave with the rest and then hangs back near the cave entrance, waiting for someone else to inspect the skeletons first.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 1, 2004)

Zort will point out the covered up wholes, *Hey, look at this. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2004)

*Lok-Nar, eager to find something of value, marches over to Zort.*

"What is it? Let us at it!" Lok-Nar says, digging into the holes.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

"Looking?!" Taden almost shrieks from near the back of the group, "You mean things still there?! Thought we killed things! Not s'posed be more things!"


----------



## Krug (Nov 1, 2004)

Even before Taden can finish his shriek, the holes burst open and centipedes crawl out, hurling towards the kobolds. But there's more... above you the earth starts to fall on you and centipedes rain down upon the Zweibolds and one drops down next to Serk! The Zweibolds get a close-up view of the centipedes' pinchers dripping with poison...

_Surprise Round_: Miki, Taden, Zort can act this round. The others are surprised. 

Initiative: Smaller centipedes (c), Miki, Taden, Zort, Larger centipedes (C)

The centipede next to Serk drops down and tries to bite the scout. It's pinchers miss, however. The other smaller centipedes charge out towards their targets but don't attack this round.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 2, 2004)

"Aaaahhhh!" screams Zort as he tries to stab the centipede that bursts out in front of him.

OOC: +2 to attack, 1d6+1 dam, crit 20/x3. Also, what is the little green 's' at L7?


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2004)

_Oops: That's the skeleton._


----------



## Diirk (Nov 2, 2004)

Miki eyes the melee around him and notes that by some odd stroke of fate he seems to be the only one not being actively threatened by an insect. Still, most likely he would be in the very near future... the temerity of these bugs, it was unthinkable ! To menace one such as he !

_And then there's Serk... if I make a show of 'rescuing' her now, perhaps it'll be easier to sway her to my way of thinking in the future... the path to power starts off with small little paving stones indeed._

Tossing a mental coin, Miki decides the centipedes are a lowly enough foe that even a coin as worthless as goodwill will be payment enough for the risk involved.

"Serk, watch out!" Miki cries, trying to sound concerned.

(OOC: 5' step and attack the centipede in D3.. +4 to hit, 1d6+1 damage, 19-20/x2 crit, 19ac)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

*Once Lok-Nar shakes off their surprise, they attempts to crush the centipedes, with their hands if they can't bring the flail into play.*

"Stupid little wretches! We will crush you to goo and feed you to the badger!" Lok-Nar exclaims.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

For the second time, Taden shrieked. Things coming out of walls would make anyone shriek! Yes...he wasn't a coward at all! Just...cautious! In his currently panicked state, he drew his scimitar(holding the small bow in his left hand) and attempted a weak and fairly pathetic swing at the centipede in front of him.

((Just basic attack against the small c in front of him. Target will attack this time, also. His stats are on the character sheet now.))


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2004)

Miki's blow misses completely, striking the floor of the cavern. Serk seems too busy and preoccupied to notice the blow. Taden's similarly weak blow is evaded by the centipede he faces, and the wily badger's bite also fails to strike the surprisingly nimble vermin. Zort's stab is however, effective, pinning the centipede in front of him, killing the weak specimen. 

The centipede dropping on Nah'l fails to connect, dropping on the floor next to him as the Zweibold dodges the gigantic mandibles of the creature. However, the one dropping on Lok-Nar manages to bite him on the torso, inflicting minor damage (3 points) and injecting poison into the Fighter's system. The Zweibold's system tries to shake it off, but the venom takes hold (4 dex points damage). 

_Lok-Nar: 8 HP, Dex reduced to 11_

*End Surprise Round*


Round 1 Initiative: Lok-Nar, Centipedes, Kadan, Miki, Nah'l, Taden, Target, Zort, Serk, Large centipedes (C)

*Begin Round 1*

Lok-Nar, seeking revenge, swings his flail at the large centipede that had bitten him, squashing it with a loud plunk sound! However, it staggers around, still alive, moderately wounded.

The centipede (D3) in front of Serk bites her, inflicting light damage. She screams in pain though. Fortunately, she manages to shrug off the effects of the poison.

Taden's foe (D6) attempts to bite him but the druid manages to deflect the mandibles away at the last instant with some lucky slashing around. Another centipede (E6) lunges towards the druid but it too misses! 

The centipede (I7) next to Kadan snaps at the sorceror but the mage sidesteps the bite.

_Waiting for the rest of the moves from the group._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

*Lok-Nar will continue to attempt to kill the centipede that injured him.*

"You like to bite, little squish? Let us bite back!" Lok-Nar yells to the squirming vermin.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 2, 2004)

Kadan was busy scanning the far part of the room, when he heard his companions scream and curse.  

Frustrated at loosing his concentration on his spell, Kadan whirls around.

"What now - ACK!"

After side-stepping the centipede that plopped down beside him, Kadan takes a step back and throws his club at the crawly thing.  He then draws his crossbow.

(OOC: 5' step to K6, throw club at I7 centipede - +3 / 1d4-1, draw loaded heavy crossbow)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 2, 2004)

Taden was still panicking. Somehow his wild swings managed to keep the centipedes from eating him. Probably out of sheer confusion. Trying to keep both eyes open, he continued his wild attack, trying to hit the thing and kill it!

((Attacking D6 again with Target. its so nice of you to put me in a position where I can't use a 5' step ))


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2004)

Kadan throws the hardly aerodynamic club and it hits the ground, skimming along the rocks and bypassing the centipede entirely.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2004)

Nah'l grins at the arrival of new many-legged critters, and swings his scythe in a deep arc at one of the two in front of him.









*OOC:*


Is Nah'l still Raging?  It lasts 7 rounds total.
Scythe +5 melee (2d4+6, 20/x4)
If raging: Scythe +7 melee (2d4+9, 20/x4


----------



## Diirk (Nov 3, 2004)

Miki snarls in frustration as his blow misses. _Well then lets see you dodge this,_ he thinks to himself as he steps behind the centipede and lets loose with another swing.

(OOC: 5' step to flank at D2 and attack again, +6 attack, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 3, 2004)

Assuming Nah'l doesn't drop the large centipede in front of him, Zort will move
to I5 and sneak attack his opponent.

OOC - +4 attack, 1d6+1+1d6 sneak attack damage


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2004)

Miki's determind snarl appears to do the trick. The hexblade's next blow slices through the skin of the centipede, slaying the creature. 

Nah'l swings his scythe but the blade bounces off the undulating shell of the large centipede. (Actually it's only one centipede in front of Nah'l; it just occupies 10')Taden's wild blow just fails to slice through the armor of the centipede in front of him. Target makes a full attack on the centipede in front of it, and all its attacks hit! The centipede is torn apart as the badger tears the head off the insect. 

Zort takes a step forward and plunges his spear into the large centipede, inflicting sizable damage but does not kill the beast. It lurches it's head to look at the new foe. 

"I'll help you!" shouts Serk. However, her swing misses the centipede... not surprisingly. 

The centipede battling Lok-Nar snaps it massive jaws again, but the Zweibold ducks just as it is about to bite into his flesh. The other large centipede tries to bite Zort but the wily rogue is too fast-footed as the creature's mandibles bite air!

*End Round 1*

*Begin Round 2*
"You like to bite, little squish? Let us bite back!" Lok-Nar yells to the squirming vermin.
Lok-Nar swings his flail, however, the blow bounces off one of the tough plates of the creature's armor.

One of the two centipedes left facing Serk tries to take a bite but the scout jumps in the air with a WAHOO just in time. Kadan is blessed with some dragon luck, as the centipede he faces moves to back him up against the skeleton but misses with its jaws. His draws his crossbow and fires the bolt right into the open orifice of the vermin, the bolt emerging from midway through the centipede dripping with ichor, as the bolt slays it. The centipede drops it's head right on Kadan's lap.

_Next up: Miki, Nah'l, Taden, Target, Zort, Serk, Large centipedes (C).
The two large centipedes remain, with one smaller centipede. 
Red indicates creatures still alive. Gray indicates dead.
Added pic of Centipede jaws. _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*Lok-Nar roars in frustration and swings his flail hard at the wretched little creature.*

"You die *now!!!*"


----------



## Diirk (Nov 3, 2004)

Miki eyed the melee around him pondering what action he should take. Nah'l and Zort could probably finish off the monster between them.. Lok'nar looked in most need of help, but reaching him safely was another matter. Hmmm.

Quickly drawing on the power he felt coursing through his veins, Miki let loose with a blistering stream of curses at Lok'Nar's opponent as he charged the only surviving small centipede.

(OOC: Free action Curse on large centipede at K3, -2 to attack/damage/saves etc, will negates. Charge to F5 and attack centipede in E6, +6 attack, 1d6+1 damage, ac17 til next round)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

"Good Target!! Gooood!" Taden said, realizing there was still another of the creatures close.  Before swinging his sword at the creature, he looked to the badger, "No...BAD! Why these others still alive?! What wrong with you?!"

((Taden and Target will both attack the E6.))


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 3, 2004)

Right head looks to left head, left head to right head, both with a slight bit of surprise and they then resume attempting to scythe the centipede in twain.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 3, 2004)

Zort will attempt to stab the large centipede in front of him again.

OOC - +4 attack, 1d6+1+1d6 sneak attack damage, if still flanking.
         Otherwise, +2 attack, 1d6+1 damage


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2004)

Miki unleashes his curse on the centipede in a spate of words that would turn a sailor's stomach, and it takes hold of the creature. He then moves towards the remaining small centipede, and his blow lands on the creature's back. The creature, however, staggers on. 

Nah'l _(No longer raging)_, who exchanges looks with himself, swings his scythe down and slices the centipede facing him, slicing about three segments away from the rest of the body. 

Taden's blow scratches the floor, while Target fails to get a grip on the lone centipede. 

Zort goes over to help Lak-Nah'l and attacks the other large centipede. His blow hits, slashing another chunk out of the hexed vermin. 

Serk plunges her blade into the centipede, surprised at her own accuracy. The cephalod dies. "I did it! I did it!" she shouts, acting as if she's slaiin an ogre.

The lone large centipede tries to get its mandibles around Nar's head but misses.

*End Round 2*

*Begin Round 3*

Lok-Nar's attack slams home, squishing the centipede against the floor. Its legs splay out as it dies, the ichor draining out of it.

*End of Combat*

_Another 193 XP for everyone, bringing your total to 483._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*Lok-Nar will attack the closest critter until its dead, and then move to the next and repeat until all are goo.*


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 4, 2004)

Zort scratches his head a little after realizing the centipede in front of him
is dead. He then moves over next to Lok-Nar and stabs at the centipede in 
front of him.

OOC - +2 attack, 1d6+1 damage


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2004)

_Ok.. have added your move Zort._ 

The remains of the centipedes flay around as the obviously deprived beasts slowly drain of life around you. There doesn't seem to be any other exit point besides the one you came in, and the path where the centipedes came in by has caved in so badly it would take ages to dig through. There's nothing else you can see that's valuable on the skeleton besides scattered remains of torn cloth.

Serk says, predictably. "Ok we've survived two combats... with no deaths! The Queen Dragon smiles on us. Let us go, yes? They will have high praise for our bravery!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

"Very well, scout.  We will go tell the Queen of how *we*," and here Lok-Nar waves at his hatchmates that actually _did_ serious fighting, "killed the nasty squishy things.  She will give us praises!"  Lok-Nar seems very happy at the prospect.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

Taden was breathing heavily, and managed a weak smile as he put the scimitar back into its sheath. He knelt down a moment to pet Target for being a good little non-green furry soft thing, and then looked to the others, trying to be far braver than he actually was, "Um...so...we done yet?"

Alright, so he didn't actually even understand the concept of bravery. That wasn't the point.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 4, 2004)

Zort scratches his head some more.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2004)

Right head says, "seems there's nothing left," left head responding, "good 'nuff."  Turning to the rest of the hatch, Nah'l nods in bifurcated unison and waits.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 4, 2004)

"Yes, I feel like we've caused enough mayhem for today."

Kadan picks up his club and slips it back under his robe.  He reloads his crossbow and gets ready to follow his bigger companions out of the cavern.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 4, 2004)

"We have much to report. And with all that happened hopefully we won't get sent back to the mines, " Miki says with glee.


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2004)

The kobolds make their way back after their brief foray. As you arrive at the main hive, the seargant is there to greet you. Other kobold warriors are up and about as well. "Hatchling #170... 2 dead after an accident with a wild bullfrog. #190, stumbled into old spiked pit trap." He then turns to you matter-of-factly."All right... how many casualties?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

"None!  We all survived. And we killed the centipedes and crawly-thing too!" Lok-Nar says with glee, waiting for the dumbfounded expression on the sergant's face.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

"Crawly thing was big mean and green, too!!" Taden said almost proudly from the back, "And...and...we killed it! Yeah! Right, Target?"

The badger made a noise that was far too close to a 'right!'.


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2004)

The seargant looks perplexed. "Oh? That's ... quite amazing. And these centipedes were how big? Fist-sized? Head-sized?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

*Lok-Nar spreads his arms to indicate the three and five foot-long centipedes.*


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2004)

"Hmm.. and what evidence do you have of these beasts?" says the Seargant, squinting.

Behind you, the kobolds of Hatching #130 are returning. "Oooh look at all the tough koboldsssie!" says Llargus, their Sorceror leader. "So how was lizard dropping duty today?" His eyes flare as he speaks. The other five members of the group chortle at the joke, including the Dweibold Spuk-Garsh, who carries a large waraxe.

You have had run-ins with Hatching #130 before, another one of the more successful (eg: having at least 1/5th of the hatching survive to adulthood) hatchings, a rivalry that's been encouraged in the lair.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

"Do you want to see the guts?  We have plenty of them.  Or do we have to go get the carcasses for you?" Nar says, holding out Lok-Nar's flail, covered in centipede guts.  A leg still stuck on it gives a nervous twitch.


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2004)

_Oops. Please note some additions to my previous post._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

"Bah!  We squashed centipedes and crawly green things today.  And we all survived.  How was your cave-cleaning duties?" Lok says with a grin, while Nar snickers.


----------



## The Baron (Nov 5, 2004)

"Yes, what is your victory for the day?  Attack a mushroom patch?" says Kadan through a toothy grin.  

"Exactly how long did it take you to find out that they don't fight back?"


----------



## Diirk (Nov 5, 2004)

_How troublesome,_ thought Miki. _All this incessant braying.. I think I'm getting a headache. Why does it always turn out like this?_

"Silence!" growled Miki. "I have not the patience for the yapping of small children or the delays of incompetent underlings. We have solved the problem of the missing miners and deserve a reward for our efforts. I'm sure the Queen will agree."


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2004)

"No... mushroom patch was yesterday and cave-cleaning was last week!" says Spuk-Garsh. "Today was fungi harvesting!" Llargus rolls his eyes at this.

"All right, enough of ya whining," interrupts the Sergeant. "There's enough kobolds dying without us killing each other off. I'll send a report to the Queen. She might reward you, or she might not."

The members of Hatching #130 walk by, sneering and scowling. "Probably picked that centipede leg from somewhere," says Glorx, the rogue of the group. They walk by you, and Kadan avoids the spit of Llargus. Target growls at the departing kobolds.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 5, 2004)

_I wish I hadn't wasted my curse on that poor centipede,_ thought Miki. _I can think of a much better use right now, but I'm too fatigued for a 2nd one... ah well, another day._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 5, 2004)

Taden patted Target, whispering, "You just bite em next time! You stronger than they be anyway!"


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2004)

_Waiting for Zort and Nah'l to post before moving on..._


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Nah'l ignores the hatchings of #130, he'd been itching to behead some of them recently, although he doesn't really know how well that would go over.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 6, 2004)

Zort scratches his head and wonders how the Queen will reward him.


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2004)

Scales drop down from Zort's head as the party enters the main hive...

_Ok look for next post for the kobolds in a bit! You're given another 50xp for RPing and story which brings you to 533 xp._

Next thread begins here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=106282


----------

